# How should I clean my trailer?



## basstender10.6 (Mar 8, 2011)

So this is a 2003 load rite trailer. I want to clean this trailer to make it look like a new trailer. What should I use on it?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont think the pictures do the filth justice. What i see in teh pics looks just fine. I wouldnt bother cleaning it. 

However Im going to guess there must be something your not happy with and want cleaned. Is it just dirty? Soap, water, and elbow grease? OR are you looking for something specific for a specific problem.


----------



## lbursell (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Hanr3. You have a galvanized trailer and thats just how galvanized metal is gonna look. It won't ever be shiny. The selling point on galvanized is that it won't look any uglier 30 years from now than it does today. From what I can see in your pictures, unless you have rust developing somewhere that isn't visible in the pictures, you have a trailer in very good condition. 
My galvanized trailer is at least 30 years old and saw a lot of salt water work. Rust was starting to show at the fenders, so I decided to paint it. That's a lot of work. Don't take on painting your trailer as a chore unless you really need to.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I just find that is is always looking dirty and dull. So i am going to powerwash it and see what happens.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

have you thought about polishing it and waxing it?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> have you thought about polishing it and waxing it?


No. But that sounds like a great idea. I should look at harbor freight for some wax at harbor freight.


----------



## chavist93 (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks just like lightly weathered galvanized steel is supposed to look.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 13, 2011)

It needs to be dunked in the lake a few times. Go fishing!? =D>


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> It needs to be dunked in the lake a few times. Go fishing!? =D>


If only it would get out of the 40's and the lakes would un freeze :x


----------

